# 2013 NBA Mock Draft w/ explanations&trades



## WILDnothing (Jun 11, 2013)

My bad, I posted this in the NBA Draft section already, but I see no one posts there.

**With self-made trades.

Please give me your thoughts on this, any comments/reviews... opinions you agree with or disagree with, anything is fine. Thanks for your time!

*2013 NBA Mock Draft*

1. Cleveland Cavaliers – Nerlens Noel, C
Nerlens Noel is not the best player in this draft, nor will he be in the upcoming future however the reason for this pick is very simple. Noel is coming off a serious ACL injury, therefore you need to selectively choose his rehab schedule and be very careful with him. A smart choice would be to allow Noel to sit out the upcoming season, and the Cavaliers will contend with the same roster as last season, giving them a fighting chance to get a top 3 pick in the 2014 NBA Draft which is immensely stronger than this year’s draft.

2. Orlando Magic (trade to Charlotte Bobcats) – Ben McLemore, SG
Ben McLemore is arguably the best shooter and overall the best player in the entire draft. After a remarkable first year (RS-Freshmen) at Kansas, McLemore has proved that he has the potential to make a strong impact in crucial moments. He needs to improve his defense, which can be easily taught by the teaching of NBA coaches. However, his ceiling on offense is very high and he can take over a game with his shooting and driving at any given moment. The Bobcats are in desperate need of a player who can hit the outside shot, and more importantly, a scorer. The Gerald Henderson reign is over; he can fit on a team such as the Magic, replacing Aaron Afflalo’s role (traded to LAC). McLemore will match what Bradley Beal provided for the Wizards last season.

3. Washington Wizards – Otto Porter, SF
The Wizards have significantly failed at trying to draft a small forward who can contribute to the team’s overall game plan (Chris Singleton, Jan Vesely). Otto Porter thrived in Washington D.C. playing at Georgetown, it is believed that he feels very comfortable in the area, and is very hopeful that he can stay in the city. Porter is very old school type player, presenting extraordinary fundamentals on all dimensions of the court. He moves without the ball well, and knows how to free himself to acquire the open shot. Moreover, his passing and rebounding skills are above average.

4. Charlotte Bobcats (traded to Orlando Magic) – Victor Oladipo, SG
Primarily, I believe that the Magic will traded Aaron Afflalo and a future 1st round selection for Eric Bledsoe; therefore, Burke is not in consideration. However, they still need an explosive guard; Jameer Nelson and Beno Udrih simply do not have the fire in them anymore. Oladipo is quick and fierce on the offensive and defensive end; he is that little pest that is all over the court, annoying the other team with his quick instincts off the ball. Coming off his junior year, Oladipo has the experience to quickly adjust with the young Orlando Magic roster and be a significant factor right away.

Side-note: another possibility, the Orlando Magic will be another team that will go all in for the 2014 draft. They might also trade this selection to the Minnesota Timberwolves who have been eyeing Oladipo for quite a while now. The trade would be the 4th pick for Derrick Williams and a future 1st. 

5. Phoenix Suns – Anthony Bennett, PF
Anytime the Suns draft a star (Rajon Rondo, Luol Deng), they end up trading him away for cash or in contrast, they draft someone who makes no impact for the team. They need to go best player available, and that would be Anthony Bennett. Their front court may be the most talented element of the Phoenix Suns roster however it is also the most experienced, and roughed up. Marcin Gortat and Luis Scola struggled last season with injuries, which is not the positive direction they were hoping for. The last time the Suns had a good draft; let’s go all the way back to a young PF, Amar’e Stoudemire. 

6. New Orleans Pelicans – Trey Burke, SG
Let’s face it, Austin Rivers is not a NBA point guard, his potential and fame rose due to his father’s influence around the league. Greivis Vasquez had a career year and showed that he in fact, is the team’s floor general. However, he needs help, and who knows where Eric Gordon stands with the future of the team; at this point, it is up in the air. Many scouts are worried with Burke’s physique, suggesting that he is too short to be a significant point guard in the NBA. However, many have forgotten that Chris Paul has almost an identical physique as Burk and we all know that the fans in New Orleans would love to have a player like Paul once again. 

7. Sacramento Kings – Cody Zeller, PF/C
DeMarcus Cousins may not be a part of the future plans for the Sacramento Kings, however, his talent is undeniable and they need to focus their attention towards him bringing a positive change into his character. Without him, the Kings frontcourt is nothing. Drafting Jason Thompson out of Rider, who they thought was the “best available big man” in the 2008 Draft has not panned out. Thompson has only shown levels of inconsistency through out his NBA career, and you can not put all the pressure on Patrick Patterson. Cody Zeller has the basketball blood in him, and Tyler Zeller’s impressive rookie performance will only improve his stock especially since Cody holds a better basketball IQ and skill level than his brothers. 

8. Detroit Pistons – C.J McCollum, PG/SG
A few years ago, we all believed that the Detroit Pistons have found their future scorer in Rodney Stuckey, but since then his numbers have decreased and has fell out of their game plan. The Pistons have a young, talented front court in Greg Monroe and Andre Drummond, however their back court holds potential at best. McCollum is that combo guard that will fill the Pistons most desired needs, especially in the shooting criteria where McCollum shot over 50% from the 3 point line last season. 

9. Minnesota Timberwolves – Alex Len, C
Despite Nikola Pekovic glorifying his love for Minnesota, stating that he does not want to leave the team and feels very comfortable there, the money will make the final decision. I believe that the financial decision will be the deciding factor for Pekovic to leave the Timberwolves after the upcoming season, leaving the Timberwolves very short handed in the front court. Kevin Love will continue to display his disappointment with the front office stressing that he will have no help. Alex Len is a different type of player than Pekovic at the C spot, but with proper coaching he can become a lot more talented, and cheaper; something the Timberwolves will take advantage of.

10. Portland Trail Blazers – Kelly Olynyk, C
The Portland Trail Blazers rebuilding phase has not been evolving exactly as expected, except for the explosive Damian Lillard who has performed beyond expectations. Meyers Leonard has shown that he is very soft and is not quite ready for the NBA. He can become a solid shooting big man at best, however, Kelly Olynyk can provide help on the offensive and defensive side immediately with his ability to rough bodies up in the paint; something the Trail Blazers lack, toughness. No team enjoyed the presence of Joel Pryzbilla than the Trail Blazers, so now let’s think Olynyk as a more all-around, best case scenario Pryzbilla. 

11. Philadelphia 76ers – Kentavious Caldwell-Pope, SG
Primarily, I would not be shocked if Kentavious Caldwell-Pope went as early as 8 to the Detroit Pistons, there is a lack of pure scorers in this draft, and Caldwell-Pope has proven he can be very effective on the offensive end. Despite, being on an underachieving Georgia Bulldog squad, his talent and skill level was respected highly enough to win the SEC player of the year. The 76ers main off-season move will be revolving around the tragedy of Andrew Bynum, however, for now I feel that they have enough faith in Spencer Hawes to move on from the center position, and focus on other needs such as effective outside scoring. 

12. Oklahoma City Thunder – Shabazz Muhammad, SF
Gaining the rights to this draft selection from Toronto Raptors, the Oklahoma City Thunder do not have much to lose holding the 12th pick in this year’s draft. Therefore, they can improvise, be creative, and select whoever is the best on the board. Shabazz Muhammad, last year’s top recruit, in the eyes of an Oklahoma City fan can in a best case scenario world fill James Harden’s role off the bench and be that lefty play maker. Drilling open 3 point shots when Durant or Westbrook get double teamed and also creating dribble drive movies as well. Muhammad has the talent; however, his recent accusations of being a poor teammate and providing a false age have been the main focus around this player’s character. 


13. Dallas Mavericks (trade to Phoenix Suns) – Tim Hardaway Jr., SG
The Dallas Mavericks will trade the 13th overall pick to the Phoenix Suns for Marcin Gortat. Mark Cuban has been a big fan of Gortat’s game since his days backing up Dwight Howard in Orlando (will get rid of Chris Kaman). Gortat was also on the trading block during the trade deadline, I think the Suns are in full rebuilding mode with a new GM and will agree to this trade. The Suns need explosiveness from the wing (2 or 3), and are willing to reach to grab that player who in their eyes sticks out before he is taken off the board. After missing out on Oladipo at 5, they will be desperate and with not many wings available, they will go with Tim Hardaway Jr., whose upside is there however, he has to work on his consistency. 

14. Utah Jazz – Michael Carter-Williams, PG
The Utah Jazz have a lot of young talent on their squad (Burks, Hayward, Favors, Kanter), all is left is a young talented point guard. Michael Carter-Williams is still raw and will need at least a year to show his knowledge on the game, however, a 6’6” PG is very rare and something many coaches dream of because of their versatility. Currently the PG’s on the Utah Jazz roster are Mo Williams, Jamaal Tinsley and Earl Watson, there is so much age there that is inevitable a young point guard needs to be added to the roster. With the experience of these veterans, they can give Carter-Williams all the tools to develop on and off the court.

15. Milwaukee Bucks – Dennis Schroeder, PG
If contract negotiations do not go as expected with Ellis and Jennings before the draft and they know they are definitely doomed with at least losing Jennings, they will select PG Dennis Schroeder to replace Jenning's explosiveness with the ball.

16. Boston Celtics – Gorgui Dieng, C
It is time to finally disband the big 3; changes need to be made within the Boston scenery. However, Kevin Garnett will be still part of the team, and he needs help in the front court, Jared Sullinger cannot be the everyday starting C. Gorgui Dieng will make his presence known on the defensive end, facilitating defensive stops and gathering offensive rebounds.

17. Atlanta Hawks – Steven Adams, C
The Atlanta Hawks ranked in the bottom of the league in rebounding, and struggled significantly on the offensive glass. With Josh Smith as good as gone from the Hawks organization, the Tongan toughness that Steven Adams presented in his 1 year at Pittsburgh gained the attention of many. He is still extremely raw on the offensive end, however, that can be fixed with everyday dedication and heart; something that Adams does in fact have.

18. Atlanta Hawks – Sergey Karasev, SF
The Atlanta Hawks are in good shape holding back to back picks in the 1st round, allowing them to carefully evaluate the international field. Sergey Karasev may be the best young scorer in all of Europe, leading the top professional league in Russia in scoring at just 19. Also, Hawks just hired Quin Snyder, from CSKA Moscow, maybe he knows a thing or too about Karasev that most scouts do not. 

19. Cleveland Cavaliers – Reggie Bullock, SG
Kyrie Irving is desperately looking for that player who can spot up and nail the shot when he dribble drives in the paint, Reggie Bullock is a solid risk to select to fill that gap. However, his defensive game is not mentioned enough which is the strongest part of his game.

20. Chicago Bulls – Lucas Nogueira, C
The Chicago Bulls have pursued the notion that they will continue being a defensive minded team. Nazr Mohammad is nearing the end of his career, and who knows what may happen to Joakim Noah or Carlos Boozer next season as an injury may happen at any given moment. Lucas Nogueira, with his big size and wingspan, can help fill that gap primarily on the defensive end.

21. Utah Jazz – Mason Plumlee, C
Al Jefferson and Paul Millsap are both going to be free agents this off-season, one of them will need to go. Miles Plumlee is more experienced than most players in this year’s draft and will provide the athletic toughness to step into a team’s rotation right away.

22. Brooklyn Nets – Shane Larkin, PG
With C.J Wilson opting out of his contract, the Nets will need to support Deron Williams in the backcourt. Shane Larkin is a selection that would make plenty of sense; he can also be used as the 1, allowing Deron to create a shot for himself.

23. Indiana Pacers – Isaiah Canaan, PG
With a top PG in the game, the Pacers would have beaten the Heat in this year’s playoffs. George Hill is a solid PG, but he doesn’t have it in him to take over a game, Isaiah Canaan will provide a more explosive change of pace.

24. New York Knicks – Tony Mitchell, PF
The New York Knicks have not forgot about passing up on Kenneth Faried in the 2011 draft. Tony Mitchell has a very similar game, and can live up to the hype. Let’s just hope he is not Renaldo Balkman 2.0.

25. Los Angeles Clippers (trade to ?)– Giannis Adetokunbo, SF
I see the Clippers trading this pick for a future 1st rounder or cash to another team. Giannis Adetokunbo is currently the hot commodity in the international field, and I expect a team to trade up and draft him. He is currently raw, but scouts have been very impressed by his efficiency around the basket in the recent weeks.

26. Minnesota Timberwolves – Jamaal Franklin, SG
The Minnesota Timberwolves need a lot of help in so many aspects of the game. Jamaal Franklin led his San Diego St. team in scoring, rebounding, assists and steals: the only player in college basketball to do so. 

27. Denver Nuggets – Allan Crabbe, SG
Allan Crabbe is a typical scorer who has the ability to create his own shot. He is also one of the best shooters in the draft. However, he doesn’t play defense, which seems acceptable in the Denver Nuggets organization. 

28. San Antonio Spurs – Rudy Gobert, C
The San Antonio Spurs will do what they do best: draft an international prospect, let him stay in Europe and bring him up when he is ready. This 7’2” French prospect is still extremely raw, as he does not have much of a post game at that height. When he is ready, he will excel in the Spurs offense. 

29. Oklahoma City Thunder – Jeff Withey, C
Kendrick Perkins has not been the positive addition that the Thunder organization has expected, and Hasheem Thabeet will forever be a bust. Jeff Withey, is a lot more experienced than fellow Kansas C draftee Cole Aldrich and is worth the risk, especially this late in the 1st round.

30. Phoenix Suns – Erik Murphy, PF
The last Florida player to be drafted as the last overall pick in the first round was David Lee, so why not? Erik Murphy has a better outside game than Lee but will need to work on his game down low if he wants to make an impact in the league.


----------



## Xeneise (Jul 5, 2010)

> The Bobcats are in desperate need of a player who can hit the outside shot, and more importantly, a scorer. The Gerald Henderson reign is over;


1. Why is this in there is they trade the pick to the Magic?

2. Gerald Henderson is pretty good. McLemore could be better, but still.


Solid mock. I think Mason Plumlee is too low and Olynyk is too high. I'll be shocked if the latter is picked 10 picks earlier.


----------



## WILDnothing (Jun 11, 2013)

Xeneise said:


> 1. Why is this in there is they trade the pick to the Magic?
> 
> 2. Gerald Henderson is pretty good. McLemore could be better, but still.
> 
> ...


Just to make things fun and interesting I made up some of my own trades that I think may happen, even though the chances of them happening are very, very low.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

The Bucks will draft a guard, they have no guards under contract for next year on their current roster and they have Sanders, Henson, Ilyasova, Ayon, Moute, Udoh and possibly Goodens worthless ass logjamming the frontcourt minutes.. They are going to give Sanders and Henson every oppurtunity to play big minutes together and Ilyasova will get 25-30 mpg in that rotation as well.. if we stay at 15 I can see either Schroeder or Larkin being our pick


----------



## WILDnothing (Jun 11, 2013)

roux2dope said:


> The Bucks will draft a guard, they have no guards under contract for next year on their current roster and they have Sanders, Henson, Ilyasova, Ayon, Moute, Udoh and possibly Goodens worthless ass logjamming the frontcourt minutes.. They are going to give Sanders and Henson every oppurtunity to play big minutes together and Ilyasova will get 25-30 mpg in that rotation as well.. if we stay at 15 I can see either Schroeder or Larkin being our pick


I absolutely agree, the Bucks will take Schroeder, that's why I included it in the side-note, I didn't feel like re-doing the entire mock.

But I might as well, because I do think Schroeder will go to Milwaukee.

15. Schroeder
16. Dieng
20. Nogueira


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

I moved it to the NBA draft forum for you


----------



## WILDnothing (Jun 11, 2013)

roux2dope said:


> I moved it to the NBA draft forum for you


The last reply in here was May, seems like this section is pretty dead but hopefully it'll start to speed up with the draft almost here.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

WILDnothing said:


> The last reply in here was May, seems like this section is pretty dead but hopefully it'll start to speed up with the draft almost here.


The playoffs really take command of the board this time of year, the draft frenzy will begin soon enough


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Pretty solid mock. Nice work.


----------



## WILDnothing (Jun 11, 2013)

Made slight changes, making the switch I wanted to, with picks 15,16,20 changed around.



Knick Killer said:


> Pretty solid mock. Nice work.


Thanks man.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Honestly I'd rather that Boston gamble on the Ledo Shuffle. At least there's a chance that he ends up more than an end of the rotation player. Which is more than any other guy I see being available at #16 (honestly I don't think Dieng makes it past OKC unless they decide to go for Michael Carter-Williams instead).


----------



## WILDnothing (Jun 11, 2013)

E.H. Munro said:


> Honestly I'd rather that Boston gamble on the Ledo Shuffle. At least there's a chance that he ends up more than an end of the rotation player. Which is more than any other guy I see being available at #16 (honestly I don't think Dieng makes it past OKC unless they decide to go for Michael Carter-Williams instead).


Ricky Ledo at 16? That's definitely a New England biased homer pick man, just admit it. The top level of competition he has played in is prep school, but I would take a risk at Ledo in the 2nd round in any single spot in a heart beat, kid has great potential written all over him.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

I think Noel slips on draft night. I don't believe the ESPN hype machine at all.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

WILDnothing said:


> I absolutely agree, the Bucks will take Schroeder, that's why I included it in the side-note, I didn't feel like re-doing the entire mock.
> 
> But I might as well, because I do think Schroeder will go to Milwaukee.
> 
> ...


Schroeder should be a lotto pick.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

kbdullah said:


> I think Noel slips on draft night. I don't believe the ESPN hype machine at all.


Noel isnt close to as good as anthony davis was plus the knee issues make him a piss poor #1. The fact he still may go first is pretty telling of this draft class


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

WILDnothing said:


> Ricky Ledo at 16? That's definitely a New England biased homer pick man, just admit it. The top level of competition he has played in is prep school, but I would take a risk at Ledo in the 2nd round in any single spot in a heart beat, kid has great potential written all over him.


In any normal draft I'd agree. Unfortunately the guys we're discussing at 16 are normally second round talent. Like I said, Dieng has backup C written all over him and I don't think he lasts until 16.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

BlakeJesus said:


> Schroeder should be a lotto pick.


He might be, this year. But watch the highlight reel. If that's the best they can find he should in no way be a lottery pick.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

E.H. Munro said:


> He might be, this year. But watch the highlight reel. If that's the best they can find he should in no way be a lottery pick.


He's a 19 year old German player, how often do those guys have dominant highlight reels?


----------



## spencert15 (Jun 11, 2013)

The Magic/Clippers trade could happen, but you have to remember that Bledsoe isn't going anywhere unless Chris Paul signs a new deal. Until then, they are keeping Bledsoe on lockdown. 

The mock was pretty solid though. if anything i would say shabazz would go earlier, but i would love to see him in OKC replacing Harden just like you suggested. 

Nice work.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

BlakeJesus said:


> He's a 19 year old German player, how often do those guys have dominant highlight reels?


It's nothing to do with "dominant". I probably look at them differently, I'm just looking at what players can actually do. Schroeder couldn't finish with his left hand sitting in the front seat of his SUV watching Asian porn. And that jumper of his is flat out ugly, and the release so slow that I have no confidence that he can ever get it off in the NBA if he's being defended. 

In any normal draft if I have a pick in the 30-40 range I'd probably take a flier and hope that he panned out. About the only way I'd take him in the top half of a draft is a year like this when guys like Vic Oladipo project as top 5 picks.



spencert15 said:


> The mock was pretty solid though. if anything i would say shabazz would go earlier, but i would love to see him in OKC replacing Harden just like you suggested.


They might, but I don't think it's a very good pick for them unless they're planning on trading Westbrook for a more complete guard. Muhammed is very ball dominant and the Thunder need shot creation more than anything else. Either that or a center that allows them to amnesty Perkins to avoid the luxury tax.


----------



## WILDnothing (Jun 11, 2013)

If Nerlens Noel goes #1, this will be the first draft since 06' where Bargnani got selected where no one really knows how the first overall pick will turn out. Noel is very undersized, and who knows if he has it in him to really be an Anthony Davis.


----------



## spencert15 (Jun 11, 2013)

E.H. Munro said:


> They might, but I don't think it's a very good pick for them unless they're planning on trading Westbrook for a more complete guard. Muhammed is very ball dominant and the Thunder need shot creation more than anything else. Either that or a center that allows them to amnesty Perkins to avoid the luxury tax.


I don't know what you mean by "more complete." Westbrook is one of the most complete guards in the league. He plays defense very well, he obviously creates his own shots, and he distributes very well too. Two of the three highest teammate-assist averages this year were Westbrook to Durant and Westbrook to Ibaka. He's one of the top ten players in the league. How can you even suggest Westbrook being traded? And that the Thunder need shot creation? They were 3rd in points scored this season! The more I talk about it, the angrier I become at your comment.

I do agree with you that a center would be a solid pick though. Good call there.


----------



## Xeneise (Jul 5, 2010)

It would be amazing if Dieng fell to the Knicks.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

spencert15 said:


> I don't know what you mean by "more complete." Westbrook is one of the most complete guards in the league. He plays defense very well, he obviously creates his own shots, and he distributes very well too. Two of the three highest teammate-assist averages this year were Westbrook to Durant and Westbrook to Ibaka. He's one of the top ten players in the league. How can you even suggest Westbrook being traded? And that the Thunder need shot creation? They were 3rd in points scored this season! The more I talk about it, the angrier I become at your comment.
> 
> I do agree with you that a center would be a solid pick though. Good call there.


Westbrook isn't a terribly good shooter (he's very erratic with the jumper) and far better at creating offense for himself than others. Now, understand, I'm a Westbrook fan, but he clearly struggled last year when they threw all the playmaking responsibilities on him. And having a black hole like Muhammed lining up next to RW & KD seems like a recipe for disaster. 

So if you're surrounding your QB with pure scorers then you'd want someone that was more of a playmaker running the offensive set. Or you'd want a guard with more game than volume shooting. So I think that Muhammed's a terrible pick for them. MCW or another center seem much more logical selections.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

Another combo guard? You know what, screw you.

 I say that in the nicest way.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Suns aren't drafting a tweener. It looks like the Suns most likely will get Oladipo and Len has vaulted himself to a Top 5 status. Porter is pretty much locked in at No 3.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

It's really interesting that Cleveland is making noise about Len at number one and that Mclemore apparently disappointed in workouts. If Len and Oladipo go 1-2, that really shakes up the rest of the top 10, aside from Otto Porter at #3, which appears to be the closest thing to a lock the draft has to offer.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Early rumours have the Bulls and Wiz discussing a trade of #3 for Deng. So Otto Porter isn't a lock.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

E.H. Munro said:


> Early rumours have the Bulls and Wiz discussing a trade of #3 for Deng. So Otto Porter isn't a lock.


Honestly? I could see the Bulls still taking Porter there.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

E.H. Munro said:


> Early rumours have the Bulls and Wiz discussing a trade of #3 for Deng. So Otto Porter isn't a lock.


if that's the case, do you think that he isn't recovering from whatever it was that he got sick with this postseason?


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Seems like the Bulls have been trying to trade deng for 3 years now


----------

